# Pleco Help!!!



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Alright I figured I would post anyway, this fish looks like hes on his last whim. I have a long finned albino bristle nose pleco, long name.. well someone has eaten his fins all aside from his pectoral fins. I noticed this last night when I looked at his tail and saw red, he is currently separated on the other side of my tank with my Geophagus. Now, I don't know why this happened. This fish was in the tank almost 5 months with no issues. I added a few ghost shrimp but why would they eat my plecos fins?


Anyway, what can I do to help grow the fins back? If there's anything I can even do at this point...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plenty of clean water will help grow them back. It would help a lot if you could put him in a tank by himself to help heal and be less stressful for him.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

agreed with susankat.. just give it time in its own tank. Try to figure out if there's some hitchhiker in your main tank that could pick at fins too.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

out of curiosity, what's your water parameters?

my ALFBNP (I'm just going to abbreviate, because yeah "Albino Long Finned Bristlenose Pleco" gets annoying to type out all the time, lol) lost pretty much every bit of his fins in a tank with a constant PH of 6.4. I just moved and set up the tank, and the water from the tap is much higher PH wise, and with the tank at 7.2 for a week now, his fins are already noticeably growing back!

also, I've got Ghost and Cherry Shrimp in my tank, and they don't seem to bother the guy, so I wouldn't blame it on the shrimp. those shrimp tend to jump away from anything that's alive and moving, not pick at it like a predator


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

He died. Just found him dead. PH is always low. I have SAC so I keep it on the lower side.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

well to late now but whenever my pleo had his top dorsal fin bit up and almost half gone i put him in my 10 gallon alone and added stress coat which helps there fins grow back and they came back almost completely in a month


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry about your pleco's death! 

It wouldn't have been the shrimp. I had an ABNP in with tons of cherry shrimp. The shrimp all swim away from the pleco.


----------

